
WebTorrent Trackers Memory Usage Improved 16x - diegorbaquero
https://medium.com/@diegorbaquero/%C2%B5ws-as-your-next-websocket-library-d34209686357#.jb27ng2gd
======
socmag
Yup

Forget WS, at this point it should be shut down with a link to uWebSockets

Signed... Other happy customer

